# Parts sharing between VW and Audi?



## wolfier (Mar 2, 2002)

Just curious - when I look closely at my Jetta I can find quite a few labels with the 4 circles under my hood and the spare tire well. Is there anything specific that VW shares with Audi? Does it make you feel (even) better about your cars?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Parts sharing between VW and Audi? (wolfier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just curious - when I look closely at my Jetta I can find quite a few labels with the 4 circles under my hood and the spare tire well. Is there anything specific that VW shares with Audi? Does it make you feel (even) better about your cars?[HR][/HR]​Platforms:
a4: Golf/GTI, Jetta, Beetle, TT, A3
b5: A4 (previous model), Passat, A6
Note how the platform shared cars are different in many ways, unlike GM's platform shared cars which, in many cases, look identical except for minor cosmetic changes.
Engines:
1.8L turbo: Golf/GTI, Jetta, Beetle, A4, Passat, TT
2.8L V6: A4, Passat


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Parts sharing between VW and Audi? (wolfier)*

The logos are there because VW/Audi is one company to the OE parts suppliers. Although many parts are interchangeable between many VW & Audi vehicles, not all are. For example: Porsche 944 & IRS aircooled Beetle CV joints are interchangeable. Pretty much nothing else on the two can be swapped.


----------



## wolfier (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Parts sharing between VW and Audi? (maximus_manx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The logos are there because VW/Audi is one company to the OE parts suppliers. Although many parts are interchangeable between many VW & Audi vehicles, not all are. For example: Porsche 944 & IRS aircooled Beetle CV joints are interchangeable. Pretty much nothing else on the two can be swapped.[HR][/HR]​A Porsche 944? As far as I know these two companies do not belong to the same group...(although they might originate from the same root) but anyway...what OE parts do VW cars use apart from VW/Audi? Bosch?


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Parts sharing between VW and Audi? (tjl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Platforms:
a4: Golf/GTI, Jetta, Beetle, TT, A3
b5: A4 (previous model), Passat, A6
[HR][/HR]​In Europe it's even worse...many of the parts carry the logos of Audi, VW, SEAT and Skoda.
Many of the ECU's and wiring looms and sub looms are common, as are dashboard ancilliaries...in addition to basic stuff like brakes, filters, hubs etc.
And the platform list expands to include the all these on the A4 platform:
Golf, Bora, Beetle, TT, A3, S3 (different shell to A3), Octavia. Leon, Toledo.


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Parts sharing between VW and Audi? (wolfier)*

Bosch is an OE parts supplier for all three marques, but there are several manufacturers for any given part(usually two or three). Let's say Mann filter has a warehouse fire: They may not be able to keep up with VWs demand for a certain part # of oil filter at their factories & dealerships. That's where Mahle, Hengst & Bosch come in handy as OEM's.
And Yes, the 944/Beetle CV thing is no joke. Many of us Beetle people use the Porsche units for Heavy-duty applications, and they fit.


----------



## enigmamachinen (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Parts sharing between VW and Audi? (wolfier)*

...Sachs,...VDO.....Boge.....*** ( as in Bearings) Bilstein Ball joints......these
OEM manuf. come to mind..


----------



## maximus_manx (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Parts sharing between VW and Audi? (enigmamachinen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...Sachs,...VDO.....Boge.....*** ( as in Bearings) Bilstein Ball joints......these
OEM manuf. come to mind..







[HR][/HR]​ Actually, the lion's share of VW/Audi ball joints are either TRW/Federal Mogul, or Febi. Good list, though.


----------

